# tree climber needed



## dshackle3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi, I desperately need a climber in Atl ga. Please no drug addicts, no alcoholic, or persons with mental problems. :bang:


----------



## Redbull (Jan 2, 2006)

I think all the climbers who meet your criteria own their own business. Good luck.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 2, 2006)

dshackle3 said:


> Hi, I desperately need a climber in Atl ga. Please no drug addicts, no alcoholic, or persons with mental problems. :bang:


Boy, you really want it all!
Let me guess, the work is hard, but the pay sucks...


----------



## skwerl (Jan 2, 2006)

No mental problems, that eliminates pretty much everyone that isn't a drug addict... 



Sorry to laugh, I really mean no harm. I wish you lots of luck in finding your climber. Seems like there are 10 tree companies for every decent climber though. Several guys around here bought buckets and went to only bucket work for that reason.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 2, 2006)

dshackle3 said:


> Hi, I desperately need a climber in Atl ga. Please no drug addicts, no alcoholic, or persons with mental problems. :bang:



Yikes  Talk about a short list, best of luck.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm a good climber and I havent really worked since September. What gives? I haven't been looking too hard. Buy me a plane ticket, pick me up at the airport and take me to a hotel send a car for me each morning and I will take care of some of that back log for ya for a low price of 350 a day plus lodging.


----------

